# Moccasins?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Are there any real water moccasins in the Miami Valley area or just banded water snakes? Saw a snake in the water at a park in Beavercreek that looked an awful lot like a moccasin, so I got to wondering.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

northern water snake, unless someone put a moccasin there


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Idk for sure but my dad tells me he's seen 'em in the Whitewater and around the GMR.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

This is too far north for cottonmouths. You won't start seeing them till southern Kentucky almost in Ten. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

The Water Moccasin does NOT live naturally in Ohio. The closest that it gets to Ohio is southernmost Illinois. Unless one escapes from captivity.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

funny how the topic keeps poppin' up!  Man, they give me the willies. I was wading yesterday for the first time, usually in my kayak, and I couldn't stop thinking of the snake I came across in the LMR this past 4th of July. 

I post the picture link again for your enjoyment. Be sure to click it to enlarge, then you will get the full effect! haha

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26364&limit=views


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I have seen a few snakes in water at lake Milton plus Girard lakes.But if water moccasins or not I did not care try find out as we both went our ways.3 foot snakes I rather run then fight em.both where swimming pass me as I was fishing.if not a water snake why then in water.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Forgot to say.Back long ago I use to live near Girard lakes and it was run by my friends father.thus the kids worked there.And when rental boats came back we turned them over to dry.and my friend who worked there one morning turned one over and got bit by what hospital said was a water moccasin or some type water snake.though he made full recovery.he sure was more careful to look under them before turning em up rite and put in water.That put a damper on us swimming there.we use to swim nude across the lake that was closed.one us would take our clothes and have drive to other side and we had swim across. Last one to get there was left behind and we drove off blowing horn and leaveing his clothes down the road.they then had walk down road in nude get thier clothes and dress then walk home. LOL


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I grew up in central Georgia, fishing all the natural local ponds almost every day--and that's a lot of ponds, and a lot of fishin'. I've probably seen hundreds of moccasins, maybe thousands--and as kids I've been bit once, my brother three times--always on our bare ankles--they tend to be aggressive, if you're in their territory. They are not highly venomous; we both got sick but we were fine in a day or two...back then, way back in the country, we didn't go to doctors unless you truly were dying. I knew many people who got bit and heard of many more--but I never heard of anyone dying, only getting a bit sick. Same thing with copperheads...again, my bonehead brother brother got nipped once by one of those--tough few hours, but he was OK the next day. Anyways--short story long--I have been fishing here a LOT and have never seen anything resembling a moccasin, ever. They are very warm-weather creatures, and can't deal with an Ohio winter. I have seen other harmless water snakes...but very few. Seriously, I would never worry about snakes while fishing here. Honest.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I took a look at the pic you posted of the snake you saw, teachr. I think it's a bull snake. You said it was pretty long and the head doesn't look that distinct from the neck. Also yours isn't very heavy in the body. Moccasins are usually stumpy looking because their bodies are so thick relative to their length. The one I saw was pretty thick for his length and he had a very distinct transition from neck to head, the neck being narrow and the head much larger, which made me think pit viper. Also, he swam with his entire body on the surface and his head elevated.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

The ODNR says Water Moccasins do not live in Ohio. _Neither do relatives of Pirahnas_....wasn't one of them just found nearby? lol Any moron could dump anything in the water anywhere. It may not survive our winters, but that wouldn't help one of us kayaking tomorrow!! lol  

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Resources/reptiles/nwater.htm


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

There aren't any bull snakes in Ohio. Also, cottonmouths aren't stumpy. They get up to five feet but average around four feet. Copperheads are the only pit vipers in Ohio. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

iteech said:


> Seriously, I would never worry about snakes while fishing here. Honest.



Well said


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

crocodile said:


> ..... Copperheads are the only pit vipers in Ohio. Ronnie
> 
> Crocodile Haven
> www.crocodilehaven.com



Not true, kind of goes without saying, but Rattle snakes are pit vipers and Ohio has two species of them.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought it was just me this year but since this is the 3rd or 4th thread on the topic I guess its not. I mainly fish the LMR around Fosters, Loveland, Maineville areas and I have seen more snakes this year than I have ever seen. I haven't been on a trip this year where I haven't seen at least 3 or 4 of them. If there is one thing about fishing the river I hate its snakes!! They give me the willies BIG TIME!! I was just wanting to know if this seems to be everyones opinion this year is there are more snakes than ever out there? 

And around here I would say you wouldn't have to worry about running into anything poisonous, everyone I have seen is a northern water snake, but I guess I don't have to worry because everytime I see one I go running like a school girl in the other direction!!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm with you Cordon, they give me the willies. I have seen a lot too this summer. I was walking with my wife and kids at John Bryan park and saw three of them in the river. I don't care if they are poisonous or not, they creep me out.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

When you are talking about true pit vipers you are talking about cottonmouths and copperhead. Rattlesnakes such as diamondbacks and all other except the pygmies belong to the genus Crotalus. The pygmies and massasauga belong to the genus Sistrurus. So they are all pit vipers but in different genuses. Just finally wanted to clear this up for everyone. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive too seen alot of snakes this year, but they wont bother yas, there harmless, heck if im out fishing and anyone has a prob with a snake that is with me ill catch it and relocate it away from us, having snakes around is a good thing they control populations of critters and such. dont let snakes bother u too much they will run and hide instead of getting into a confrontation with us, now in past years ive handled some dangerous snakes, one that i wouldnt handle was my buddies green anaconda that weighed 150-175lbs. and was pushing 20' and was very tempermental and would strike at the cage when hungry, now thats a snake to be affraid of!!!!


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I HAVE seen more this year than in years past, even though that's still not many. Hmmm. I'm not a herpetologist, so I couldn't guess why there are more sightings this year...lower water? running them out of natural habitats? Wouldn't know. They are a little creepy but you guys don't know how good you have it...in the swamps where I used to fish in GA, they would drop from the big cyprus trees into passing boats. I used to think this was accidental, but dang, it seemed to me later it was almost intentional. That usually caused a little ruckus. A friend of mine back home who is _deathlyafraid of snakes was wading with us in a little river and saw a snake swimming towards him--he whacked at it and the darn thing somehow wound up inside his hip waders. That was quite a sight. The snake got out again--he did not bite--but my friend actually fainted in the water and we had to pull him to the shore. That scared me MUCH more than the snake. To this day, he only bank fishes. With a bat. Hilarious but true._


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Snake in the hip waders, I'm sure he made quite a ruckass! I don't mind snakes much but that would freak me out... Great story, I'm sure you still remind him often.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

LOL!!!! That cracks me up about your buddy.

I was fishing with a buddy of mine some 20 years ago in Ky and he caught a little 3" bluegill and pitched it on the bank for bait. A big snake darted out right by his leg, grabbed the bluegill and raised up a bit. My buddy jumped straight up the 3ft bank and was screaming like a 6yr old girl. I had a hunting knife on my side and instinctively whipped it out and threw it at the snake, it stuck it in the mud right next to him....but he was gone in a flash and so was my buddy!

thanks for the laugh
wess


----------

